#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Επαγγελματικές προοπτικές συστημάτων παρακολούθησης σε όλους τους τομείς (εγκατάστασ , λογισμικό κ.λπ.)

## ΜάριοςΤυρ

γειά σας 
  ονομάζομαι μάριος και φέτος τελείωσα την τρίτη λυκείου.του χρόνου θα είμαι στο τμήμα ηλεκτρολόγων μηχανικών και τεχνολογίας υπολογιστών στη πάτρα..μπορεί να είναι λίγο νώρις αλλά σκέφτομαι να ασχοληθώ με τα συστήματα παρακολούθησης σε όλους τους τομείς(εγκατάσταση ,λογισμικό κ.ο.κ).θα ήθελα να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας για το αν μπορεί να έχει μέλλον αυτός ο τομέας .εσείς που είστε στην αγορά εργασίας τι βλέπετε ; εχει ανταπόκριση αυτο το κομμάτι;αν όχι πείτε καποιες γνώμες με το τι θα μπορούσα να ασχοληθώ...εντάξει μπορεί να μου πείτε πως η αγορά εργασίας σε 10 χρόνια που θα βγω εγώ θα έχει αλλάξει..τι νομίζετε όμως εσείς .θα μπορούσα να έχω κάποιο μέλλον στο κομμάτι αυτό ; η γνώμη σας θα μο φανεί χρήσιμη


                                                                                                     ευχαριστώ  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Θα σου πω κάτι κοινότοπο αλλά τόσο αληθινό.
Ακολούθησε αυτό που αγαπάς και μην επηρεάζεται από διάφορους που λένε για τις προοπτικές του ενός ή του άλλου κλάδου.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει ορατό μέλλον, δεν μπορούν να γίνουν αξιόπιστες προβλέψεις.
Η χώρα είναι χρεοκοπημένη οικονομικά, πολιτικά και κοινωνικά.

----------

